# Rushing frantically back into the house/choking himself



## tandes (May 21, 2017)

Hello! I have a 9 week old puppy, I had just posted about him yesterday but a new issue has emerged I'm concerned with and would like advice on the best way to handle it. When we go for a walk outside for a bathroom break he goes right away, and then rushes to go back inside frantically. I mean really frantically, choking himself on the leash, flipping all around, and being undeterred by treats or anything else. I've tried: playing with him outside to build good memories, distracting him while it is happening, and having him sit when he pulls and not walking until he calms (this gets him more frantic). I'm not sure what else to try and I don't want him hurting himself, or slipping out of the leash. Any advice on a new approach? Is this normal behavior? Additionally he is not food motivated at all

Is this a fearful response to being outside?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What's the weather like outside ?
Have you been conditioning him to the leash inside the house?


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello Tandes,

Weather can have a big part to play. Miles our almost 5 year old V does not like thunder, when it rains he knows it a precursor to thunder and it puts him into an anxious state. Other distractions like loud booms from construction or even a trash truck will have the same effect on him. If we are caught out on a walk with Miles and it rains, the leash is like a security blanket for him, it also prevents him from making a mad dash if he gets scared. 

9 weeks old is also very young, everything is new to your pup right now. Learning what motivates him I.e. toys, praise or maybe cuddles in your case will be important to training. It's paramount your little guy knows when he's with you he is safe, I'm sure he is still adapting to his new environment since I'm sure you've just brought him home within the past couple of weeks. A harness would be a good investment for your pup too, this will relieve the stress on his neck and from choking when he pulls on his leash. I hope all is well and you make some positive progress!

Jrod


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Get him a little coat. Carry him out to go potty, pick him up and take him back in.

He's still settling in and isn't accustomed to being outside yet. Your issues with Levi seem to result from him needing some time to transition to his new home.


----------



## tandes (May 21, 2017)

Thank you for all of the advice from everyone! He is learning so fast, and adjusting so well. He's definitely still pulling to go inside but its more of an excited "I'm ready mom!" kind of pull with his tail wagging the whole way. He stays outside longer without a fuss. The harness I purchased came in today and I think this will make a huge difference. I have him sitting at certain "markers" to calm him down, like just before the stairs, right when he's done pooping, and it seems to remind him to not rush so much.

I think when its cold he definitely rushes in more so thats a good point Texas red and jrod. 

Gingerling, he is definitely just adjusting to all of the changes but he really is doing so well, I'm very pleased. He even is getting better with the screaming when I walk away. The crate training is still doing fantastic he is very happy to settle in there when he naps/sleeps at night.

Thank you everyone for the advice!


----------

